# Do you think 5"10 (178 cm) is an acceptable height for a guy ?



## Manako (Aug 21, 2014)

?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would think so. There is a girl out there for everyone.


----------



## villadb (Dec 30, 2012)

Same height as me, so I hope so! I think that's bang on average for a bloke.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

5'10'' ? of course it is. 

first its the average guys height.

and I am this height. I never wanted to be 1 inch shorter or taller. I am taller than around 85% of the woman I ever see...... i am happy with me height.

think of the guy who is 5 ' 4 and would die to be that 6 inches taller...? ever think of that? bet you didn't.


----------



## xyz.unknown (Oct 12, 2012)

I am 5'6" and I would die to be 5'10"...


----------



## timothy (Nov 25, 2010)

The only person who needs to accept it is you


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

you're fine man. first of all that is average, and you're already taller than the majority of woman if that was your worry xP


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

No. You're too tall. Only men 4 feet and under get the chicks.


----------



## Karuni (Jun 26, 2011)

Height preference varies for women. Most commonly, it seems like the guy should be at least a little taller than the woman, but there are lots of women out there who prefer shorter or equal height. 

My personal preference? My height or a few inches taller. No more than that. More than 5'10" is too tall for me. My boyfriend is about 5'6" and I'm 5'4". I like how close in height we are but he's a little bit taller. 

Guys, just live with your height and focus on things you can change like your attitude, which impacts a girl's attraction a lot more. 

I think boob size might be comparable since it's something very obvious and each side seems to be overly obsessed about it. Grant it, guys can't do tons to improve height other than taller shoes or crazy growth hormone stuff though. I'm a pretty small cup size, but I've learned to not care and that there are lots of guys who also don't care.


----------



## Teflondon (Dec 5, 2014)

That's a good height, what's the problem?


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

You are probably tall enough to ride any rollercoaster you wanted to, if that's what you're asking...

Wikipedia has some statistics indicating that is pretty much the average height for males in the U.S., and has averages for whatever country you live in if you're just interested in comparing yourself.


----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)

As long as neither of you need to squat or stand on shopping catalogs to kiss one another I don't think height is a major problem. I also believe 5'10" is a little taller than average for men.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Your height is average so no worries there


----------



## Flatliner (Dec 18, 2014)

When I was at college, I was the smallest boy of my class and I had a huge inferiority complex for that. At the age of 15 I was 4'11'' (150 cm). My father and mother are 170 and 160 cm respectively so it was highly unlikely for me to grow more than 10-15 cms. Although I had to hear some comments from my schoolmates, it was very far from being bullied or something like that, but I felt very sad with my height, to the extent that I started taking growth hormone. I kept the treatment for 3 years and now, at 21, I'm 5'11 (182 cm).

Well, I can´t say that I'm happier or more satisfied with my life after having taken the hormones. There is always something to feel inferior about. Recently I started to lose hair very fast and I'm currently obsessed with that. 

Besides, I have met tons of people with low height that have more self esteem and don't have any type of social anxiety at all. 

A few months ago I have even been in direct competition with another guy for being liked by a girl, and finally the girl chose the other guy, who is 5'2'' (160 cm).

So...that's what i can say about this matter.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Any height is acceptable. You can't alter your height so no height is "unacceptable". 5"10 is ideal in my opinion. I'm 5"11ish and it's just right for me.


----------



## Flatliner (Dec 18, 2014)

If we are talking about attractiveness, I think that, in general, most girls just want the boy to be at least taller than them, as it seems a bit weird to see a couple where the girl is taller than the boy (due to social standards I guess). The smaller you are, the less girls you will encounter that could feel attracted to you if we follow this logic. Anyway, is also unlikely for a boy to try to attract a girl who is much taller than him.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

YES, WELL i'd never be comfortable even thinking about begin with a woman if she was the same height or taller than me. Most men prefer someone smaller than them,. he feels like he can protect her, and she feels safe and protected. . plus, if the woman is a lot taller than him, it just doesnt look right IMO. But that last part doesnt matter really.


----------



## Losti (Aug 23, 2012)

I am the tiniest bit shorter and I've never found this to be a hinderance or a problem. My confidence is. Being skinny at that height can make you look kinda taller even if maybe a little 'slight'.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

You're about average height and taller than the vast majority of women so..... yeah, don't see what the problem is. I get shorter guys feeling anxious about their height, I really do, it's not an easy thing for a guy to be short. But I really don't understand guys between 5'10 and 6' being worried. I can tell you from personal experience that being tall DOESN'T equal every girl being attracted to you. I've heard sooooooo many girls say "It would be awkward being with a guy who's taller than 6' or 6'2", it's ridiculous.

EDIT: I realise my post sounded a bit condecending, so I want to clarify, I'm sorry you might feel uncomfortable about your height, but it really shouldn't be a problem at your height, you're tall enough, and if you were much taller, you might actually end up with problems.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Good height i believe. I' m around 5 9 or 10


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Yeah, it's average height for an adult man, so you're fine.


----------



## wyatt622 (Dec 21, 2014)

I weep when I think about my height. I really want to be about 6'5 and super lanky. but no... I'm 5'9 and I guess that's okay because it's average or I like to tell myself that it is but I really want to be taller. I DON'T WANT TO BE A MANLET


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

That height is completely acceptable. I see no problem with it.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Absolutely not. Please cut your ankles off.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Over all it's not something worth getting hung up about. But in reality, I'm 5'9" and most of my friends when I was young were 6 foot plus, which did / does make me feel 'short'.

The girl I had a huge crush on in my early 20's, who was a few inches taller than me, said to me in a kind manner (if that's actually possible) that she would have dated me if only I had been a little taller or more importantly slightly taller than her. So it's not a ridiculous thought or an unwarranted fear... sadly.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

Ya it is


----------



## reaching nirvana (Dec 13, 2014)

yes. i'm 5'3 so for me any guy above 5'9 would do.


----------

